# Reliance blocking file sharing websites



## Gauravs90 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi guys...

When i opened mediafire instead it opened a page which says that "This website is blocked". I'm using reliance gsm 2g network to acess internet.

Is there any way i can bypass it...

I don't think it is illegal to ask this question on this forum...


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2011)

Using from mobile or desktop? In any case install the latest Opera browser in phone or desktop. In desktop enable Turbo mode and have a happy browsing session


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 23, 2011)

err....reliance is distributing DON 2...so it will restrict file sharing for a few days....
Reliance distributing a new movie means file sharing services are blocked in India


----------



## suntex (Dec 24, 2011)

That's first time I am hearing this news. !


----------



## darklordankit (Dec 25, 2011)

earlier this same thing happened with the release of singham


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 25, 2011)

Not only reliance, Airtel is also blocking many sites. 

But they don't know most of the users know how to bypass their silly tricks. 

Now, example of their stupidity. 

How to unblock them:
exclude that www part, you are done.

Enjoy.


----------



## jayantr7 (Dec 25, 2011)

That's why I use BSNL, the worst but in some ways the best ISP in India.

Reliance and Airtel are movie distributors, and they hate piracy, so they block file-sharing sites where users put up these stuffs. Wait for a few days, or try to open it in archive.org . Real Player browser bypasses the many restrictions of website banned tools, so try in it. Search for a few Anonymous browsing tools. OR 

* Open this in the URL bar : 205.196.120.6 (IP address of Mediafire)
* Open from Cache pages of Google

They can work, but not sure.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 25, 2011)

Blocking website in India: Reliance Communications shows it is very easy - The Times of India

do proxy server make any help here???? just asking...... i use BSNL


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2011)

Not only Reliace but also Aircel blocking too.
I'm using  Aircel and Reliace 2G net pack.
But,not gonna use Reliance anymore cos they capped speed too 5kBps.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 28, 2011)

yes not only file sharing sites but also dailymotion


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Gauravs90 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> When i opened mediafire instead it opened a page which says that "This website is blocked". I'm using reliance gsm 2g network to acess internet.
> 
> ...



I also encountered such problem day before yesterday....but its working fine now.


try changing the DNS (in preferred DNS setting)...for DNS IP google...





d6bmg said:


> How to unblock them:
> exclude that www part, you are done.
> 
> Enjoy.



might not work


----------



## Tenida (Dec 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Not only reliance, Airtel is also blocking many sites.
> 
> But they don't know most of the users know how to bypass their silly tricks.
> 
> ...


 I am 110% sure it will not work


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 28, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> do proxy server make any help here???? just asking...... i use BSNL



May be proxy servers can help in this.

When Ra.one released, someone uploaded movie on YouTube within few days. But Eros Int. deleted it soon. But blocking file sharing sites can't solve the problem. As most of the *WAP* sites also upload it in 3-4 days.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 28, 2011)

^no it really works.Read it somewhere else also


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

had this problem with my ISP last week where youtube.com was being blocked somehow...


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 28, 2011)

changing DNS doesn't helps. I used opera turbo as proxy as suggested by thetechfreak for opening mediafire and it worked!!!!!!


----------

